# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  اجمل المناطق اللي زرتها بشمال الاردن (برقش )

## معاذ ملحم

برقش 
تقع بلدية برقش في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية تابعة إداريا للواء الكورة أحد ألوية محافظة اربد حيث تقع في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من المحافظة وبمحاذاة وادي( نهر) الأردن من الجهة الشرقية ويحدها شمالاً مدينة دير أبي سعيد مركز لواء الكورة ويحدها غرباً لواء الأغوار الشمالية وطبقة فحل الأثرية حمه أبو ذابلة 

ويحدها جنوباً محافظة عجلون وشرقاً لواء المزار الشمالي وتبعد برقش عن مركز اللواء(6) كيلو وعن مركز المحافظة اربد( 34 ) كيلو. يخترق غابات برقش طريق سياحي معبد يتفرع من طريق عجلون اربد عبر بلدة ارحابا باتجاه طبقة فحل مرورا ببلدة كفر راكب. 


غابات جبل برقش 
تقع غابات برقش في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من لواء الكورة وإلى الجنوب من محمية برقش للأحياء البرية ولهذه الغابات مزايا بيئية تتمثل في وجود قمة لهذه الغابة تعرف( برأس برقش) الذي يرتفع حوالي 

(875) متراً فوق مستوى سطح البحر ومن مميزاتها الجغرافية أنها تشرف على معظم مناطق شمال الأردن وسهول حوران وجبل الشيخ 

وجبل الكرمل وغور بيسان ولواء حنين في فلسطين وتضم هذه الغابات أشجارا حرجية حوالي مليوني شجرة قديمة من السنديان والبلوط والبطم والزعرور وتعتبر الغابة من المناطق السياحية المميزة نظرا إلى توسيع الغطاء النباتي وكثافة النشاط الحيواني واكتساء الغابة بالأعشاب المتنوعة من أزهار برية وأعشاب برية حيث تمتزج الألوان في بساط اخضر جميل. 


محمية برقش للأحياء البرية 
تقع في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي من جبل برقش وتبلغ مساحتها 

(20000) ألف دونم. 


كهف السيد المسيح في صير - بيت أيدس 
يقع على بعد (4) كم غرب بلدة بيت أيدس في لواء الكورة وهو موقع مشرف على نهر الأردن, ويبعد عنه حوالي (10)كم شرقاً, كما يرتفع على سطح البحر حوالي (2570) ويبلغ مساحة الكهف حوالي

(17،7 م ) استخدم منذ العصر الروماني معصرة للزيتون ويجاور الكهف معصرة عنب وقبران فريدان منحوتان في الصخر إضافة إلى بئر ماء 


مغارة الظهر 
تقع إلى الشرق من جبل برقش وفي الجهة المقابلة لبلدة زوبيا 

ووسط غابات طبيعة كثيفة توجد(مغارة الظهر) وهي عبارة عن تجويف, مدخل الكهف ضيق للغاية وصعب الولوج إليه بسهوله وتقدر مساحة الكهف بحوالي(1000م) ومكوناته كثيرة ومدهشة للغاية وهي عبارة عن تشكيلات من مخاريط الصواعد في أرضية المغارة ومخاريط النوازل 

والهوا بط المدلاة من سقف المغارة وهي مكونة من المارل الرخامي القرمزي اللون, إضافة إلى لوحات طبيعية جدارية متدرجة في الألوان 

والاطاريف وذات جمال طبيعي نادر والجدير بالذكر أن مغارة الظهر هي الكهف الطبيعي الجيولوجي الوحيد المكتشف في الأردن. 


كنيسة السيد المسيح
تقع في خربة خلة عيسى الواقعة غرب بلدة أيدس والكنيسة تعود للقرن السابع الميلادي تكمن أهمية هذا الموقع الأثري في انه على علاقة محتملة برحلة قام بها السيد المسيح عليه السلام في الكهف، حيث تم العثور على اسم الموقع القديم وهو(حير) الذي ترجع مصادر تاريخية انه المكان الذي شرفه السيد المسيح بزيارته قادما من الجليل وعابرا نهر الأردن بمرافقة عدد من اتباعه.
__________________

و اليكم الصور

سلسلة جبال برقش وعجلون
http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/9/medium/66.jpg

غزلان محمية برقش
http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/9/medium/image-12.jpg

ورد الدحنون 
http://www.3payeh.com/pix/000021.jpg

مغارة برقش من عجائب الطبيعة
http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/9/59.jpg

صورة جبال برقش
http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/50c237c654.jpg

صورة قرية جديتا
http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/f92308712e.jpg

صورة مطلة من منطقة برقش على الاغوار 
http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/68d3714995.jpg

صورة قرية جديتا التابعة لمنطقة برقش
http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/79cdbd205b.jpg

صورة قريبة من منطقة قصر جلالة الملك
http://up3.m5zn.com/uploads/882136c74d.jpg

وبتمنا انه تزوروا منطقة برقش

----------


## ali_hilu

مشكككككككووور أخي عالموضوع

صراحة صرت حابب أزورها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشكرك على المرور 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## emajor

Thanksssssssssssssss

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس يا معاذ موضوع حلوة وكله زوء  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا عبدالله 

................

لا تنساش انه هدفنا الموحد هو التميز في طرح المواضيع

----------


## shakkahmohammed

شكرا

----------


## خالد ابو محمد

جزاك الله خير على هل صور الجميلة

----------


## تاج النساء

بعشق الرمثا -اربد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بعشق الرمثا -اربد


 
شكرا على المرور .... بس شو دخل الرمثا ب بمنطقة برقش  :Confused:

----------


## ابوعيدة

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زكريا الغول

رائع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## amoor1

ما أجملك يا بلدي

----------


## amoor1

ما اجمل الطبيعة

----------


## amoor1

تحياتي لكل القائمين على الموقع

----------


## amoor1

الطبيعة الخلابة صفاء ونقاء للشخص

----------


## amoor1

HI EVERY BODY

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اهلا وسهلا نورت الموضوع  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mghanayem

thanx

----------


## كردي

شكرا  :31d13c231e:  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## كردي

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :Eh S(20):  :SnipeR (66):  :Bl (29):  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (98):  :Encore: شكرا :Eh S(6):

----------


## كردي

:Encore: وةةىوووىزىةولاى

----------


## كردي

:Icon9:  :Icon9:  :Icon9:  :Icon9: برقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققششششششششششششش  ششششششششششششششششششااااااااااااااااللللللللللل
 :Icon9:  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## كردي

مشكووور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلا فيك يا اخ كردي

----------


## kalsakran

مشكككككككووور أخي عالموضوع

----------


## ًmnamn

:15 9 14[1]: شكرااااا جزييييلا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو معاذ موضوع ولا اروع 

اماكن في قمة الجمال

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:36 1 11[1]:  :SnipeR (62):  :36 1 11[1]: 

شكرا لكم على الكلام الرائع ... برقش منطقه خلابة وجميله كما شاهدتم

----------

